# Giving Thanks! New Macosx.com Feature!



## ScottW (Jul 15, 2008)

If you find someone posts helpful, in any way imaginable, you can give "Thanks" using the Thanks button on each post. If someone helps you, you can thank them. If you run across a review, howto, or anything you think is worthy of being thanked for, say Thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2008)

Just gave you thanks for putting this feature up!


----------



## bbloke (Jul 15, 2008)

It's an interesting addition.  I have one question: how does "thanks" differ from "reputation" in practice?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2008)

bbloke said:


> It's an interesting addition.  I have one question: how does "thanks" differ from "reputation" in practice?



It seems that the Thanks option is more like the Kudos option in some other forums/blogs.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea and it show up in place on the thread itself, so you can see if other people thanked. Its used on another forum I am on and I thought it was useful.


----------

